# "Other Systems" Sub-Forums.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Afternoon everybody.

Now don't go getting all excited just yet, as this isn't something that is a definite.
The other systems forum seems a bit cluttered to me, so the point of this thread is: What other systems are there kicking around that you Heretics - yes, even you at the back! - think would be deserving of their own dedicated sub-forum.

Positive examples could be the likes of Bolt Action, X-Wing or Infinity.


Thoughts and suggestions are welcome, but as previously mentioned this isn't set in stone as of yet.
That and I'm going out on a limb, and if the Orange Mods catc........


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bolt Action would be cool, and I'm thinking of getting into either X-Wing or Armada, so it'd be nice to see them as well. Star Trek: Attack Wing is quite popular in my LGS, as is Flames of War. Not sure there's enough on here interested to warrant sub forums though.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea to me.  The question's always - which game warrants a section entirely dedicated to it?

Maybe instead of starting several sub-sections for specific games divide the Other Games section into "Other Games - Historicals" (for the Bolt Actioneers, Chain of Commanders, Hail Caesars, Flames of Warsers, Black Powderers, Sharp Practitioners and so on), "Other Games - Sci-Fi/Fantasy" (for Infinitineers, Dystopians of sea and land, Malifauxeurs and so on) and maybe install a seperate Fantasy Flight Games section for X-wing, all their roleplaying games, team manager, death angel, talisman, that upcoming x-com game, the Star Wars Space Crusade that's soon to be released and so on.

IF a certain period of historical gaming (according to the Great Wargaming Survey that'd be WW2 of course) should prove to be overwhelmingly stuffing up the Historicals section you could consider splitting historicals into WW2 and Other Periods. Same goes for the Other Games - Sci-Fi/Fantasy section. Infinity has always been there and rather popular with some but on GW-centric forums it never seems to really break through a certain threshold number of people who like to chat about it on forums. However, since the new edition's about to be out and such maybe there'll be lots more people to play and maybe that might be a candidate for a seperate section itself.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sigur said:


> IF a certain period of historical gaming (according to the Great Wargaming Survey that'd be WW2 of course) should prove to be overwhelmingly stuffing up the Historicals section you could consider splitting historicals into WW2 and Other Periods. Same goes for the Other Games - Sci-Fi/Fantasy section. Infinity has always been there and rather popular with some but on GW-centric forums it never seems to really break through a certain threshold number of people who like to chat about it on forums.


This makes a lot of sense. It would be easier manage than subforums for every game until interest was properly gauged.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sigur said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me.  The question's always - which game warrants a section entirely dedicated to it?
> 
> Maybe instead of starting several sub-sections for specific games divide the Other Games section into "Other Games - Historicals" (for the Bolt Actioneers, Chain of Commanders, Hail Caesars, Flames of Warsers, Black Powderers, Sharp Practitioners and so on), "Other Games - Sci-Fi/Fantasy" (for Infinitineers, Dystopians of sea and land, Malifauxeurs and so on) and maybe install a seperate Fantasy Flight Games section for X-wing, all their roleplaying games, team manager, death angel, talisman, that upcoming x-com game, the Star Wars Space Crusade that's soon to be released and so on.
> 
> IF a certain period of historical gaming (according to the Great Wargaming Survey that'd be WW2 of course) should prove to be overwhelmingly stuffing up the Historicals section you could consider splitting historicals into WW2 and Other Periods. Same goes for the Other Games - Sci-Fi/Fantasy section. Infinity has always been there and rather popular with some but on GW-centric forums it never seems to really break through a certain threshold number of people who like to chat about it on forums. However, since the new edition's about to be out and such maybe there'll be lots more people to play and maybe that might be a candidate for a seperate section itself.



Very good points raised there, and they have been jotted down :good:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Could we get a 30k Sub-Forum in the Army Lists and Tactica parts of the 40k forums? In the same way Sisters of Battle, Tau, Eldar or whatever get one. Just have a 30k one in each.

It only needs to be a single tab for the lot ATM, as there isn't a huge amount of people posting it anyway and most of the armies are kinda the same. Though of course in future you will have more dynamic changes with the factions and also have Solar Aux, Mechanum, Custodians and Sisters of Silence and all that lot.

(Oh and WOOT! 444 posts! 2/3s of the way to the number of the beast  unless you watch QI then it is 616)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good point. Being honest, as I'm hardly interested in 40k anymore I hadn't thought of 30k at all.... :blush:


Jotted down in the notebook as well now though :good:


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

While we're discussing this Other Games section, any chance of a Warzone Ressurection subforum? There does seem to be a small community for it already on here...


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Infinity, Dystopian Wars, Bolt Action: All games that are established favourites or are getting their quickly....And ugh, I guess X-Wing...Just can't stand X-Wing because it's all ever ones seems to bloody play at clubs here now. But it is increasingly popular.

What about Mordheim too? You could possible merg that into WHFB section as a subforum. That is something that seems to be getting more popular. 

I am done with 40k so anything not related to GW (exception of some of their finished specialist games) would rejuvenate my interest in heresy again...As it is, this is the first time I've posted in months.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

And just for shits and giggles: Cards Against Humanity subforum please! lol


----------

